# Venice and its cruise ships



## Alexander1970 (Jul 8, 2019)

In Venice, on Sunday evening, just barely avoided a new accident with a cruise ship. The "Costa Deliziosa", cruise ship of the shipping company Costa Crociere, was out of control during a heavy thunderstorm with hail and wind near St. Mark's Square, reported Italian media on Sunday evening.

https://orf.at/stories/3129457/


----------

